# Contador sencillo de 5 pulsos



## Samphantom (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola amigos, 

Quiero hacer un circuito que me controle el tiempo de una luz a traves de un contador y un 555, el tiempo ya sea de 5, 10, 15mins y permanente hasta que le de otro pulso y se apague.

Para esto tengo un boton solamente y quiero que ese mismo boton me indique a led's el tiempo.
Creo que se puede hacer con un contador(no me acuerdo) pero el caso es que cuando oprima una vez el boton se vaya a 5 minutos, otra vez se oprima el boton y se vaya a 10 minutos y asi el tercero y en el cuarto se quede permanente la luz (la luz es a leds) y que se apague al quinto toque.
Me pueden ayudar con esto por favor?
Si tienen algun diagrama o link o dibujo se los agradecere.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola Samphantom:

Este circuito funciona con un contador 4017, un switch bilateral análogo 4066 y un 555.

A cada pulsación de Sw1 el contador activa las salidas de manera secuencial, desde Q0 hasta Q9, en este caso sólo utilizamos hasta la salida Q6. Q0 es el estado "Apagado"  con la primera pulsación, se activa Q1 activando el primer switch bilateral, conectando una resistencia de 1k a la unión de los pines 6 y 7 del 555, dando una base de tiempo para el timer (La cuál se puede cambiar variando el valor de la resistencia), el proceso se repite con las otras 3 resistencias, enviando un valor diferente por cada paso.

Para activar el timer se presiona SW2, el cuál durará el tiempo seleccionado.
En el quinto paso, la salida es activada directamente.
El sexto paso resetea el contador al estado de "espera", Q1 no tiene conexión, pero puede ser utilizado para inhabilitar el sistema de potencia cuando se encuentra en "espera".

Para hacer el cálculo exacto del timer 555 (que está en el tutorial del foro), deberás tomar en cuenta que cada switch bilateral ofrece una pequeña resistencia también (puedes saber el valor en el datasheet).

La salida puede ser conectada a cualquier etapa de potencia con las respectivas precauciones.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Samphantom (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola Apollo:

Gracias por tu circuito me has dado una gran ayuda, solo tengo una pregunta, el switch bilateral me imagino que es para evitar rebotes de pulso no?
Si no es asi, se podria poner a la salida de Q2 por ejemplo solo el diodo y la resistencia de tiempo para el 555? ya que los otros estan inhabilitados hasta que llegue su turno correspondiente no es asi?
O explicame mejor lo del switch bilateral que es nuevo para mi.
Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta, cualquier cosa avisame por favor.


----------



## Samphantom (Dic 6, 2006)

Otra cosa que se me olvido decirte Apollo, es que cuando vi el circuito todo esta bien excepto el led ultimo que queda directo, creo que se prendera en cualquiera de los 3 o 4 estados de tiempo, si no me equivoco se pondra el led a la salida de la compuerta nor verdad? claro que con su respectiva resistencia. Dime si estoy bien, de lo contrario dame una catedra de tu sabiduria para este avido de saber, jejejeje.


----------



## Samphantom (Dic 6, 2006)

Ups, olvide decirte del valor del capacitor en el 555,  en el diagrama no se ve.
Gracias otra vez


----------



## Apollo (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola Samphantom:

Te ofrezco una disculpa, el led no iba conectado a la salda del 555 (como bien comentas, iba a estar encendido durante los ciclos de encendido), sino al ultimo pin del 4017, el diagrama ya está arreglado, por favor descárgalo de nuevo.

El 4066 o el 4016, son switches análogos de dos vías, es casi igual a tener un pulsador mecánico, pero este funciona por medio de estados lógicos, si el pin de control está en el estado BAJO, la resistencia entre la entrada y la salida será de varios MegaOhms, cuando cambias el pin de control a ALTO, la resistencia cambiará a unos cuantos Ohms. Por ser bilaterales, no importa como o conectes, la corriente puede fluir desde y hacia cualquier entrada o salida.

La única función de 4066 es la de conectar una sola resistencia a la vez hacia el 555, como todas son diferentes, varías el ciclo de tiempo del timer.

No podrías conectar directamente las resistencias hacia el 555, aunque una a la vez va a enviar el estado alto hacia el timer, cuando las demás estén en estado bajo, drenarían el voltaje del 555, haciendo imposible la operación del timer.

Con el 4066 virtualmente "desonectas" las demás resistencias, evitando que afecten al circuito (Aunque si vas a tener una elevadísima reistencia, lo cuál afecta un poco la base de tiempo)

El capacitor depende del tiempo que quieras para el timer, podrías probar con cualquer valor, el valor del capacitor junto con el de las resitencias del 4066 te van a dar la base de tiempo.

Saludos   


P.D.  jajaja sabiduría...  tal vez si no hubiera cometido el error de la resistencia y el led lo creería...  ajajaj    ops:


----------



## Samphantom (Dic 7, 2006)

Hey Apollo, gracias por sabiduria, aunque no lo creas la tienes, para eso se requiere experiencia, por lo demas somos humanos y nos podemos equivocar jejeje.
Gracias por la explicacion, ahora si me quedo claro el circuito y lo voy a empezar a armar. Gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo al foro.
Cuidense.


----------



## Samphantom (Dic 12, 2006)

Ups, disculpen, soy un neofito en esta area de mandar mensajes.

Bueno, no se donde quedo el otro mensaje pero en este envio un diagrama que me paso mi companero  Apollo.

Les decia que tengo dos problemas con este contador, el primero es de que me produce rebotes y se brinca mucho de estado, no se como hacer un supresor de rebotes si alguien por ahi me puede ayudar en esto.

El segundo problema es que tengo 4 estados de pulso que van a un 555 en modo temporizador para encender una luz, en el 1ro es de 1 minuto, el 2do es de 10, el 3ro es de 15 minutos y el 4to es directo, he aqui el problema, en el 2do, 3er y 4to pulso funciona el 555 pero en el 1ro solo prende el led que me notifica que esta encendido el estado de 1 minuto y en el 555 no tengo senal alguna, necesito de su sabiduria para este diseno amigos.


----------



## OjosDeSerpiente (Mar 4, 2009)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Samphantom:
> 
> Este circuito funciona con un contador 4017, un switch bilateral análogo 4066 y un 555.
> 
> ...



oye me podrias decir como hacer un circuito de 5 pasos que cuente pero que todo este controlado por un 555... el 555 de modo que de tres pasos y el tercero resetea todo y apaga el 555... como hacer que se apague el 555 ya lo tengo solo faltaria el circuito contador...Gracias ...crees que la salida de un 555 podria dar suficiente alimentación como para energizadar la base de 4 transistores chiquitos pequeños ... comunes y corrientes ... y que a la vez mande el pulso para el contador? te lo agradeceria


----------

